# Dealing with Saint-Louis handles



## alizhan

We have probably heard enough bad review of Saint Louis esp with regards to its handles.

I seldom use my Saint Louis. In fact, I have probably not used it during the last 6 month. 

Today, I decided to bring one out from storage. Alas, the handles were sticking to the wrapping paper and I can see colour transferred to the storage bag. When I tried to peel off the paper from the handles and wipe off the stick-on paper, the colour transfer got even messier! 

Time to call my mum for help! 

She advised that it’s probably due to the humid, wet raining season that has caused the problem. The stickiness is due to sealant / resin ..... 

After her tips to press hard the handles with dry kitchen towel and apply baby powder on sticky areas, the situation seems to be much better, abeit residue and unevenness on handles. 

See pics attached. 

Hope this helps for others who face similar situation


----------



## R8ted_mmm

That's unfortunate. Have you checked to see if you have any problems with your other bags and handles?


----------



## alizhan

R8ted_mmm said:


> That's unfortunate. Have you checked to see if you have any problems with your other bags and handles?



Fortunately, the other bags are OK.

My family has 3 Saint Louis that we share and store together at same place - a navy blue, grey and back/tan.

Only the navy blue’s handles ‘melted’. Ironically, navy blue is the newest.

I will use a handle strap cover in case the colour transfer to my shirt.

Anyway, I can only blame for the humid condition and my lack of care.   Also, I will not consider getting any Saint Louis or models of similar handles in the future....


----------



## heyveryvera

Oh no. Have you tried leather cleaner? I don't use liquid cleaners but wipes since they are more gentle.


----------



## alizhan

heyveryvera said:


> Oh no. Have you tried leather cleaner? I don't use liquid cleaners but wipes since they are more gentle.



I didn't try using the leather cleaner but did try using the baby wipes...but the color transfer persisted (i should have taken a photo of the wipes stained with color !) and side of the handle remained sticky.


----------



## lovetheduns

I believe it is the edging paint that they used to use (it looks like it is not being used now based on my new St Louis see below picture - my handles are more like my Artois handles).

So I do think the handle qualitiy has improved should you decide again in the future. I would let a SA take a look the melting is rather..more of an issue since it is like the finish is degrading.


----------



## alizhan

lovetheduns said:


> I believe it is the edging paint that they used to use (it looks like it is not being used now based on my new St Louis see below picture - my handles are more like my Artois handles).
> 
> So I do think the handle qualitiy has improved should you decide again in the future. I would let a SA take a look the melting is rather..more of an issue since it is like the finish is degrading.
> 
> View attachment 3968594



Thanks for sharing.  I can see the difference. Hope you are enjoying your new Saint Louis.


----------



## lovetheduns

alizhan said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I can see the difference. Hope you are enjoying your new Saint Louis.



I haven't used it yet.  Well I used the pouch as a little wallet while on a business trip. I wish you luck in resolving your issues. Its so unfortunate after spending so much money to have this happen.


----------



## js2367

Yikes! Sorry you experienced that!


----------



## ouna24

alizhan said:


> We have probably heard enough bad review of Saint Louis esp with regards to its handles.
> 
> I seldom use my Saint Louis. In fact, I have probably not used it during the last 6 month.
> 
> Today, I decided to bring one out from storage. Alas, the handles were sticking to the wrapping paper and I can see colour transferred to the storage bag. When I tried to peel off the paper from the handles and wipe off the stick-on paper, the colour transfer got even messier!
> 
> Time to call my mum for help!
> 
> She advised that it’s probably due to the humid, wet raining season that has caused the problem. The stickiness is due to sealant / resin .....
> 
> After her tips to press hard the handles with dry kitchen towel and apply baby powder on sticky areas, the situation seems to be much better, abeit residue and unevenness on handles.
> 
> See pics attached.
> 
> Hope this helps for others who face similar situation



I had the same issue on two of my bags. The first one was after 5 years so I simply had the handles changed, the second one was few months old I went to Goyard and they changed the handles free of charge. 

I was very happy about it until ... it happened again. They are aware of the problem and told me they were working on a better solution instead of just changing the handles for me. 

Thought I'll share even though the thread is few months old.


----------



## jenee72

I'm so happy I stumbled on this.  I thought I was the only person experiencing this issue.  I have the light blue (cobalt looking color), gray and green and all 3 transfer to my clothing.  All 3 stick to the sleeper bag, straps stick to one another, you can literally rub the leather off the strap or whatever material they use. smh.  
Goyard told me they would have to send my bags to Paris to do a quality test, wth????    I purchased my blue tote from Goyard  at 63rd street in NYC and the other 2 from Barneys also in NYC.  Why the heck do you need to send it all the way to Paris to do a quality check??  There's no reputable place in the US.. Just rub the straps against any fabric and you'll see the transfer.  The gray ruined a black dress and a cream colored blouse.  The blue and green ruined a tan jacket and white shirts.  I'm so upset and then to be told my 3 bags would have to go to Paris for God knows how long; I just left the store.  I know i'll have to eventually send them if I'd like to use my bags again.   So frustrating!!!.


----------



## VSOP

This makes me sad.


----------



## ouna24

jenee72 said:


> I'm so happy I stumbled on this.  I thought I was the only person experiencing this issue.  I have the light blue (cobalt looking color), gray and green and all 3 transfer to my clothing.  All 3 stick to the sleeper bag, straps stick to one another, you can literally rub the leather off the strap or whatever material they use. smh.
> Goyard told me they would have to send my bags to Paris to do a quality test, wth????    I purchased my blue tote from Goyard  at 63rd street in NYC and the other 2 from Barneys also in NYC.  Why the heck do you need to send it all the way to Paris to do a quality check??  There's no reputable place in the US.. Just rub the straps against any fabric and you'll see the transfer.  The gray ruined a black dress and a cream colored blouse.  The blue and green ruined a tan jacket and white shirts.  I'm so upset and then to be told my 3 bags would have to go to Paris for God knows how long; I just left the store.  I know i'll have to eventually send them if I'd like to use my bags again.   So frustrating!!!.



You should ask them to send it to Paris to be repaired. Goyard is aware they have a problem with the handles. It also ruined some of my clothes and from my understanding they have made changes to handles to tackle the problem. Mine took about 2 weeks to be repaired. Hope this helps


----------



## bagidiotic

ouna24 said:


> You should ask them to send it to Paris to be repaired. Goyard is aware they have a problem with the handles. It also ruined some of my clothes and from my understanding they have made changes to handles to tackle the problem. Mine took about 2 weeks to be repaired. Hope this helps


Pay or free
Since its their quality problem right?


----------



## ouna24

bagidiotic said:


> Pay or free
> Since its their quality problem right?


When it happened to my 5 year old white goyard St Louis I paid for it, thinking it was my wear and tear. But then it happened to my grey Saint Louis after 3 months this time I said I wasn't going to pay for it, so they made the changes for free. It happened again to the grey one and this time again for free. That said, they said they changed the coating so hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## bagidiotic

ouna24 said:


> When it happened to my 5 year old white goyard St Louis I paid for it, thinking it was my wear and tear. But then it happened to my grey Saint Louis after 3 months this time I said I wasn't going to pay for it, so they made the changes for free. It happened again to the grey one and this time again for free. That said, they said they changed the coating so hopefully it won't happen again.


Appreciate your sharing


----------



## BalLVLover

My black St Louis will be two years old next month. Just a few weeks ago I noticed the straps are sticky near the bottom of the strap near the area where they attach to the bag. I haven’t noticed any transfer onto my clothing yet. I used a leather cleaning wipe and that helped a little. It’s finally cooling off here so it seems to be a bit less tacky in the cold weather. I suspect at some point I will have to take it in to Goyard and have the straps changed. While I’m very aware that cracking resin will happen with use and corner wear is also an issue with this bag those are things I can accept as part of the wear and tear on this bag. However this issue is totally a quality control and I really think as Goyard knows about the problem they should replace sticky handles at no charge. It’s bad enough that you have to be without the bag for a number of weeks while it’s out for repair. I also live in a state without a store so I usually shop at the NYC boutique so I’ll have to wait until I’m traveling there to even send it off.


----------



## kate2828

The goyard forum is fraught with posts about poor quality goyards. People need to just stop buying these bags even if they’re cute. Otherwise goyard will never get the message.


----------



## alizhan

kate2828 said:


> The goyard forum is fraught with posts about poor quality goyards. People need to just stop buying these bags even if they’re cute. Otherwise goyard will never get the message.



I had probably sent more than 10 over feedbacks regarding the bloody handles!!!


----------



## belanglc

I bought my St Louis from Paris PRINTEMPS 2 years ago. Used only twice and the handle melted. Brought it back to SG boutique and waited 6 months for them to shipped the handle spare parts over. Thought the nightmare is finally over but in Less than 3 months, the strap hanging the small pouch to the bag has melted this time and caused the interior of bag to have 'beautiful' red stains all over. Horrible. I felt really embarrassed every time i use the bag. I did not go back to the boutique and complaint as i totally give up on this bag.
I have dehumidifier that is always on and on aircon ever night. I have no issues with bags from other brands.


----------



## ouna24

belanglc said:


> I bought my St Louis from Paris PRINTEMPS 2 years ago. Used only twice and the handle melted. Brought it back to SG boutique and waited 6 months for them to shipped the handle spare parts over. Thought the nightmare is finally over but in Less than 3 months, the strap hanging the small pouch to the bag has melted this time and caused the interior of bag to have 'beautiful' red stains all over. Horrible. I felt really embarrassed every time i use the bag. I did not go back to the boutique and complaint as i totally give up on this bag.
> I have dehumidifier that is always on and on aircon ever night. I have no issues with bags from other brands.


I will head to the Ngee Ann City boutique, I am sure they will be willing to help as they did for me, multiple times. Happy to report that so far the new coating on the handle has no problem and yes I am also based in Singapore! Hope they can fix it for you!


----------



## lemoniie

ouna24 said:


> I will head to the Ngee Ann City boutique, I am sure they will be willing to help as they did for me, multiple times. Happy to report that so far the new coating on the handle has no problem and yes I am also based in Singapore! Hope they can fix it for you!


Hi! May I know how long did it take for them to fix it? Also, what's the cost like (my bag is over 2 years). TIA.


----------



## ouna24

lemoniie said:


> Hi! May I know how long did it take for them to fix it? Also, what's the cost like (my bag is over 2 years). TIA.


For one bag it took one month and for the other about 10 days. I paid for one bag as I genuinely thought it was wear and tear and my bag was about 5/6 years old at the time but the second time around it happened on 3 months bag and they did it for free. I have told many friends who had the same issue and most of them got the replacement handle free of charge as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## Daisy777

I am glad I found this thread as I just noticed for the first time that the handles have melted and got stuck together. As this bag is being advertised as a beach bag, it is a shame that it happens. For the price Goyard charges, the purchaser should not be wasting their time on trying to fix it. I am selling mine as-is and never buying Goyard again!


----------



## Swanky

How old is your bag?


----------



## Daisy777

Swanky said:


> How old is your bag?


I bought it in 2017. I live in Canada so mostly dry climate. It is stored properly in a closet with a/c. Like new condition except for this issue. I am so fed up with companies charging an arm and a leg and delivering sub-par product. If I actually used it as advertised “beach bag” the entire bag would probably melt…


----------



## Daisy777

belanglc said:


> I bought my St Louis from Paris PRINTEMPS 2 years ago. Used only twice and the handle melted. Brought it back to SG boutique and waited 6 months for them to shipped the handle spare parts over. Thought the nightmare is finally over but in Less than 3 months, the strap hanging the small pouch to the bag has melted this time and caused the interior of bag to have 'beautiful' red stains all over. Horrible. I felt really embarrassed every time i use the bag. I did not go back to the boutique and complaint as i totally give up on this bag.
> I have dehumidifier that is always on and on aircon ever night. I have no issues with bags from other brands.


This is a real shame.


----------



## Swanky

I was told by the boutique that they've changed the straps and no longer should have issues, I'd request replacement.


----------



## Daisy777

Swanky said:


> I was told by the boutique that they've changed the straps and no longer should have issues, I'd request replacement.


Thank you for letting me know! I will call the NYC store where I bought it.


----------

